# Augusto Reyes Nativo Toro Cigar Review - Not good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Uneven and very bitter

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Nativo Toro Cigar Review - Not good


----------



## AudioFileZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Judging by my experience with only one smoked the uneven part could be tthan these Nativos are inconsistent? I don't know. The one I smoked seemed to be quite decent in strength with no bitterness. Mine was rolled well I'd like to add because it had good density and a true burn. I'd encourage you to try another, maybe in another profile to insure as much difference as possible. I will however take note of your findings because I have a good start, but that doesn't, neccessarily, mean the rest will follow suite.


----------

